

Hacked iPad Runs Google Chrome OS - edw519
http://www.padgadget.com/2010/10/01/hacked-ipad-runs-google-chrome-os/

======
bustamove
is Google Chrome OS based on x86 architecture ? does the iPad have the ability
to run OS X for example? i thought it wouldn't.

